# Information on Ontario



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

My family and I want to move to Ontario next year and would like some guidance on the following areas. We have three children and are considering Richmond Hill , North York, Oakville, Brampton, Etobicoke and Burlington. The main points of interest being safety, education. Could anyone give some info on these please or maybe some more recommendedations?
Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Before I give you a rundown on what I know of each area could you indicate what is your budget is for rent and if you have any work lined up. The areas you mention cover a very large swath of land and unless you enjoy long commutes...........?


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi


Thank you for responding 

We were going to apply through the PR route however due to a family matter we have had to put it on hold and so once the situation has been resolved we shall apply and we need to find a suitable area before we can continue. My husband is a Manager in the health care industry working with adults with learning disabilities and his duties are those of an occupational therapist. I have worked in the care, education and the public services. I am now self employed as Ive set up my own business and do a lot of work from home as I am a Virtual PA and so my clients can be from anywhere in the world. If we cannot apply under the PR route then we shall apply for jobs which I know may be difficult but we are not ones for letting that stop us.

We want to keep the budget as low as possible so we can save at the same time so around the 1,400 a month mark. We have found some homes ourselves in the areas above however although I have done research our knowledge of the areas is limited as Im sure you understand.


This is what we have found

Hamilton 3 bed 1,200 
Richmond Hill Becker Rd 3 bed 1,400
Richmond Hill Lynett 1,400
North York Woodsworth Rd, 1,280
Brampton 1,400

I appreciate any help you can give regarding the areas


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Is your husband a qualified Occupational Therapist as laid down by Canadian Immigration. Does he meet requirements as described here Quick Search - Results. If so then he can apply for PR (Permanent Resident) status. If not then either he or you will need pre-arranged employment.
Have you ever visited Canada? The areas you mentioned all have acceptable parts in which to live, but they are quite diverse in many ways. I think you should be looking for/finding jobs first and your accommodation needs will fall into line after that.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

His job role is of the duties listed however the qualifications he has a degree we just need to get the credentials checked by an organisation in Canada.

I know you say the job is important to secure which I totally agree but the thing is due to our personal situation which I dont really want to have to disclose on the open forum then it is the area we need to pin point first so as long as there are jobs in those areas thats fine.

We just need some information regarding the areas their safety and nice place for a family with three children age 15,9 and 2.

Thank you


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Also we have a holiday booked in July for three weeks which was to research areas etc however as stated before our circumstances changed and so now we really need the information before we go.

Thanks again


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jenny301 said:


> His job role is of the duties listed however the qualifications he has a degree we just need to get the credentials checked by an organisation in Canada.
> 
> I know you say the job is important to secure which I totally agree but the thing is due to our personal situation which I dont really want to have to disclose on the open forum then it is the area we need to pin point first so as long as there are jobs in those areas thats fine.
> 
> ...


I would live in Burlington, Richmond Hill, North York and Etobicoke and not consider Hamilton and Brampton. The four I mentioned all have good family housing areas, recreation areas and schooling. I don't know what you'll get for the amounts you quoted but those amounts suggest townhouse living areas.
Burlington is the furthest from Toronto although it does have a commuter train service into the city centre. RH and NY are close together north of Toronto. NY has a substantial Chinese population, FWIW. Etobicoke is just west of the city and borders Lake Ontario. It has a mixed population, from low income to very high income people.
All the areas are as safe as city living can be.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Unless you are Asian, I wouldn't consider Richmond Hill.

( I was born and raised in R.Hill.)


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you, much appreciated.

Can I just ask if you know what areas of etobicoke to avoid and also can you just clarify why not Brampton as an area?

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jenny301 said:


> Thank you, much appreciated.
> 
> Can I just ask if you know what areas of etobicoke to avoid and also can you just clarify why not Brampton as an area?
> 
> Thank you


There's an area north of the lake called New Toronto which is somewhat light industrial.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jenny301 said:


> Thank you, much appreciated.
> 
> Can I just ask if you know what areas of etobicoke to avoid and also *can you just clarify why not Brampton as an area?*
> 
> Thank you


Not unlike Richmond Hill, but Indian.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok well we are renting two homes in July one in the Brampton area and the other in the beaches. 


All the above information should help

Thank you


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jenny301 said:


> Ok well we are renting two homes in July one in the Brampton area and the other in the beaches.
> 
> 
> All the above information should help
> ...


The Beach is nice. It's where I previously lived before moving to NZ. It's primarily owner occupied, you did well if you found a rental there.

Why are you renting two homes on total opposite sides of the city?


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes we got a very nice rental home the lady gave us a great discount, basically didnt charge us for our children 

We thought we would try both ends so we can get a feel for both sides of the city, hopefully our theory works.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Where in The Beach? (intersection)


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Its Queen Street East


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Queen Street East is a long street! Queen & Kingston. Queen & Woodbine. Queen & Kenilworth. Queen & Lee. Etc...


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Its by Kenilworth Avenue


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone tell me what Milton is like?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/go...8uf7joi&cof=FORID:10&i.e.=ISO-8859-1&q=Milton
(used the search option, top right side of this page)


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

EVHB said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/go...8uf7joi&cof=FORID:10&i.e.=ISO-8859-1&q=Milton
> (used the search option, top right side of this page)


Hi

I cannot seem to open link?


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

jenny301 said:


> Hi
> 
> I cannot seem to open link?


Have sorted it, thank you.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Do not write off Richmond Hill because of what Liam says. Yes, there are lots of Asians here, but also Russians, Persians (Iranians), Italians, Jews, etc. It is much like Toronto. I moved here 1 year ago and have no problem with the ethnicity of the place. It is north of Toronto with good public transit to get to downtown Toronto (my wife takes it every day to get to work). It is safe and has good schools. BTW I do not belong to any of the above ethnic groups.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

luvcanada said:


> Do not write off Richmond Hill because of what Liam says. Yes, there are lots of Asians here, but also Russians, Persians (Iranians), Italians, Jews, etc. It is much like Toronto. I moved here 1 year ago and have no problem with the ethnicity of the place. It is north of Toronto with good public transit to get to downtown Toronto (my wife takes it every day to get to work). It is safe and has good schools. BTW I do not belong to any of the above ethnic groups.


+ 1


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

luvcanada said:


> Do not write off Richmond Hill because of what Liam says. Yes, there are lots of Asians here, but also Russians, Persians (Iranians), Italians, Jews, etc. It is much like Toronto. I moved here 1 year ago and have no problem with the ethnicity of the place. It is north of Toronto with good public transit to get to downtown Toronto (my wife takes it every day to get to work). It is safe and has good schools. BTW I do not belong to any of the above ethnic groups.


Hi

Thank you and no I have no problem living in an area like Richmond Hill I understand that some areas are not for everyone but I have no worries about there being more Asians. My friend who is Indian herself has a lot of family over there and they run a sea food restaurant, they live in Burlington and some in Brampton.

We have found a few places in North York and Milton but not really sure where would be easier re jobs?


----------



## RealtorPaul (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Jenny. Congrats on the decision to move here. As for safe areas in Etobicoke, I keep a close eye on those. Mimico was voted as the 1 rated area by Toronto Life and I've moved many expats in this area. In my experience of moving families here, the top 3 areas have been Bloor West, East York and Mimico areas. Lots to offer both the parents and kids. Access to transit and shops. Lots of green space.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

RealtorPaul said:


> Hi Jenny. Congrats on the decision to move here. As for safe areas in Etobicoke, I keep a close eye on those. Mimico was voted as the 1 rated area by Toronto Life and I've moved many expats in this area. In my experience of moving families here, the top 3 areas have been Bloor West, East York and Mimico areas. Lots to offer both the parents and kids. Access to transit and shops. Lots of green space.


Hi 

Thank you I really appreciate you taking the time to reply to my post. It is great having people that know a lot more than I do


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, some great info here! Thank you to everyone who took the time to come back to me and help me in my way!


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Since your husband is in the health industry, I would think that the closer you are to Toronto, the better. There are many hospitals in Toronto and many health related facilities. The more centrally you are located the more likely he will find a job, but unfortunately, the housing will be more expensive. Milton is a good distance from Toronto and this limits the job opportunities. Good luck with your search on both fronts.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I am not sure if you are aware of costs in Ontario. But if you are renting a house, almost always you will also need to pay for electricity, water, heating and all other utilities. This will usually add at least a few hundred dollars more a month. You may also be responsible for any cutting of lawns, shoveling snow in the winter, etc.


----------



## jenny301 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, 

Thank you for your reply! 

We will be going to Toronto next Wednesday for a 3 week holiday so will ask a few questions and yes the closer we are to Toronto the more expensive rent will be.


----------



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm looking at studying at the Uni of Waterloo. How expensive is accommodation in Waterloo compared to Toronto? Considering working in Toronto until I get PR if there's more job availability or just setting up in Waterloo from when I arrive

TIA


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MellyMoose said:


> I'm looking at studying at the Uni of Waterloo. How expensive is accommodation in Waterloo compared to Toronto? Considering working in Toronto until I get PR if there's more job availability or just setting up in Waterloo from when I arrive
> 
> TIA


Rents are high because it is a University town. To reduce rental costs you may need to look at shared accommodation.


----------



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Rents are high because it is a University town. To reduce rental costs you may need to look at shared accommodation.


Thanks Auld Yin. Yep I don't think I can avoid shared accommodation wherever I go... will be trying to save as much as possible until I have PR.


----------

